# Video: Audi TV Releases 30 Years of quattro Perspective Via YouTube



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The latest video from AudiTV on YouTube is an informative 10 minute piece on the 30 Years of quattro. You might expect this piece to be filled with vintage rally footage and interviews and in that respect it won't disappoint. Christian Geistdorfer, co-driver for Walter Rohrl during the rally era, points out that the S1 (above) was capable of 0-62 mph in 2.9 seconds on loose gravel.

Those looking for more modern Audi content or technical interest won't be disappointed either however because the spot also explains the functional workings of each version of Audi's venerable quattro drive from the earliest systems to the modern Torsen, Haldex and Viscous Coupling systems used by cars such as the S4, TT and R8.

Watch it below.


----------

